# Clean haze off inside of a tank....



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok one of my tanks has built up a haze on the inside of the glass, I have tried water and water:vinager with no luck. Anyone have any idea how to get it off?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Water and a razorblade seems to get anything off.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I tried water and a softscrub pad and it did not even touch it.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Trust me with the razor. If it doesnt get it off i doubt anything will.

Ryan


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll try it tomorrow and post back...


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Kyle,

I use "Python - Rydyt 1" on the inside of my tank to clean lime deposits and water scale. You can get it at most aquarium speciality stores. It's fish safe and I have had no ill effects on my frogs. I use it about once every other week and it does a good job of cleaning up the glass. I pour a small amount onto a paper towel and clean the glass then use a clean paper towel to wipe the glass dry.

Here's a link with some information about it - http://www.petdiscounters.com/aquarium/ ... aners.html

I'm sure if you do a search, you can come up with more information.

Tim


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

if you have hard water and this hard water is allowed to dry continuosly over and over the resulting salt build-up will actually "etch" the glass and there will be nothing you can do about it. I used to live in an area with hard water and I preffered to keep my tanks continually fogged over having the etching issues. It is in fact the dry front glass with frequent misting that promotes this etching. ben


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks I may have to go pick some up tomorrow.



TimsViv said:


> Kyle,
> 
> I use "Python - Rydyt 1" on the inside of my tank to clean lime deposits and water scale. You can get it at most aquarium speciality stores. It's fish safe and I have had no ill effects on my frogs. I use it about once every other week and it does a good job of cleaning up the glass. I pour a small amount onto a paper towel and clean the glass then use a clean paper towel to wipe the glass dry.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I use bottled distilled water, this is a very strange haze that has just poped up over the last couple months. 



Ben E said:


> if you have hard water and this hard water is allowed to dry continuosly over and over the resulting salt build-up will actually "etch" the glass and there will be nothing you can do about it. I used to live in an area with hard water and I preffered to keep my tanks continually fogged over having the etching issues. It is in fact the dry front glass with frequent misting that promotes this etching. ben


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

Some elbow grease with a scrub and vinegar will do the trick.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I second the razor blade idea...they do get everything off...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

I vote for the razor blade, it wont poison your frogs. If the other stuff is safe, i still would use the razor blade.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Gee man, I heard that razor blades were extremely toxic, If your frog so much as looks at one it could go into toxic shock. Not to mention the stressed frogs that might use them to commit suicide.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

the oil on razor blades can be very toxic i totally agree with DANE, unless you can find one with organic oil i would not risk it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

Whaa? no, no, thats not what im talking about. The ones without oils, is what I use. And, I dought a frog will go into toxic shock by looking at one. ? So, if I have one on the outside on the tank, will the frogs go into toxic shock?


----------



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

teehee.......

Shame shame on your guys, he's gullable and vulnerable.... shame (no not your frogkid) :wink: 

On topic, us a razorblade, and you can even use a little bit of vinegar also. I have misted the glass, very lightly with a vinegar from a sprayer then used a razor blade. Make sure you go in slow strokes, top to bottom. I got tired and lazy one time when I did it, and went in non uniform strokes, I scratched the tank. Not one of my brighter moments. :shock:


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Venerable? As in well respected? Or vulnerable? Cuz I know he's waay too young to be venereal.


----------



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

I should take some of the advice I gave him in another thread, and proofread.... lol


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Just messing with you. Sometimes I'm too cynical for other people's good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

Um... was that about me being "vulnerable" ? <_< ? >_> ? <_< ?
Paul ""The too young part""


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Dane said:


> Gee man, I heard that razor blades were extremely toxic, If your frog so much as looks at one it could go into toxic shock. Not to mention the stressed frogs that might use them to commit suicide.


Thats too funny!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

While this thread was a bit old I would like to post that NOTHING and I mean nothing would take the haze off. I think it was caused by using rainx back when I first started. I removed the frogs and tried a number of ideas, and nothing worked. I even tried heavy duty cleaners with no luck. What I ended up doing is reapplying the rainx. Now while I do not promote using it in the vivariums it did fix my issue for the most part.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

hmmmmm, I guess my post wasn't too far off.......Is there still a light haze through the rain-x? Etched glass? 
Mike


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Kyle, try that CLR (lime and calcium remover). Worked for me. I put some on a scrubby sponge and went to work. If you took everything out of the tank, then just pour it onto the glass and let it sit... If it can be removed it will be removed, if your glass is etched, then you're out of luck.... if that fails, you can always get an acrylic tank from Paul @ FCA :lol: 



kyle1745 said:


> While this thread was a bit old I would like to post that NOTHING and I mean nothing would take the haze off. I think it was caused by using rainx back when I first started. I removed the frogs and tried a number of ideas, and nothing worked. I even tried heavy duty cleaners with no luck. What I ended up doing is reapplying the rainx. Now while I do not promote using it in the vivariums it did fix my issue for the most part.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I did actualy try that along with an automotive one. No luck, the re-applying rainx worked for the most part, but I am guessing it will need redone about every 6 months or so.


----------



## Krispayton01 (Nov 18, 2021)

kyle1745 said:


> Ok one of my tanks has built up a haze on the inside of the glass, I have tried water and water:vinager with no luck. Anyone have any idea how to get it off?


So I’ve read a lot of post on removing this haze on aquarium glad as I am building a 60 gallon rimless. I hve all panels completely disassembled and I notice the (white haze) on one of the side panels known as water etching. I watched several videos on restoring glass on automobiles which is a little different but glass none the less. I grabbed my old Walmart buffer and bottle of meguiars ultimate polish from autozone and began my testing. After some light pressure and a just a few passes the glass was like new again. 
This is just my experience and it worked for me, please use caution especially as glass is a different material to work with, you definitely don’t want to overheat anything in the process and I would be sure to reclean the glass with something capable of removing the residue of the polish as it may be harmful to your pets. I hope this helps for those on a budget!


----------

